# win 7 startet langsam trotz ssd



## Naix (12. Januar 2012)

habe meine win 7 64 bit neu aufgesetzt auf eine 128 gb Crucial m4 AHCI ist aktiv neuster Treiber ist auch drauf Trim-Befehl sind auch an Superfetch und Prefetche sind aus das Problem ist das der winstart im im gegensatz zu meinem anderen rechner der die gleiche ssd drin hat um einiges länger dauert , ich habe hir das winsymbol mehrere sec da was bei meinem anderen rechner sofort weg ist und der Desktop da , und was noch kommisch ist wenn ich auf IDE umstelle geht der start schneller ist aber beim benchmark logischerweise langsamer.
Hir noch ein Bild von einem benchmark mit AHCI, ist auch zu wenig mit dem anderen rechner hab ich 580 punkte oder so und der hat auch nur sata 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
CPU: AMD Phenom x4 955 BE
Bord:M4A88T-M


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn alles in der Autostart? 
Rechts unten sieht man z.B. das Teamviewer-Symbol. Vielleicht ist der für den langsamen Start verantwortlich.


----------



## Naix (12. Januar 2012)

Daran liegt es nicht da nix im autostart ist


----------



## ReaCT (12. Januar 2012)

Hast du im anderen Rechner die SSD auch am SATA 2 Port?

Edit: Und wie ist deine Bootreihenfolge aufgestellt? Die SSD an erster Stelle?


----------



## Eisdieler (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, als ich meine Crucial M4 128GB eingebaut hab. Der Start dauerte ca. 1,5-2 Minuten (also länger, als mit normaler HDD). 

Es lag im Endeffekt daran, dass ich im Bios das (nicht vorhandene) Diskettenlaufwerk komplett deaktivieren musste. Danach brauchte der PC ab dem Moment, in dem das Windows Logo auf schwarzem Hintergrund erscheint noch ziemlich genau 11 Sekunden, bis Windows einsatzbereit war.
Kann da zwar keinen Zusammenhang erkennen, aber das war definitiv das Einzige, was ich noch geändert hab, bevor es dann klappte.

Kann leider so aus dem Gedächtnis grad keine genaueren Angaben zu der nötigen Option machen, da ich mich nur im Bios aufhalte, wenn es nötig ist.

Edit: Wenn Windows dann aber einmal geladen war, hat die SSD auch schnell gearbeitet. Das Problem bezog sich also nur auf den Bootvorgang.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Januar 2012)

Naix schrieb:


> Daran liegt es nicht da nix im autostart ist


 
Wie "nix im Autostart" 
Und wo kommen die diversen Icons (Virenscanner, Teamviewer etc. her) ?

Schau mal mit "autoruns" in den Tabs "Logon" und "Services" was alles startet und im Hintergrund läuft.
AutoRuns for Windows


----------



## Naix (12. Januar 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie "nix im Autostart"
> Und wo kommen die diversen Icons (Virenscanner, Teamviewer etc. her) ?
> 
> Schau mal mit "autoruns" in den Tabs "Logon" und "Services" was alles startet und im Hintergrund läuft.
> AutoRuns for Windows



Start ich von hand



			
				ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du im anderen Rechner die SSD auch am SATA 2 Port?
> 
> Edit: Und wie ist deine Bootreihenfolge aufgestellt? Die SSD an erster Stelle?



Ja ist auch SATA 2 und booten tut der nur von der ssd alles ander hab ich rausgenommen


----------



## ReaCT (12. Januar 2012)

Naix schrieb:


> Ja ist auch SATA 2 und booten tut der nur von der ssd alles ander hab ich rausgenommen


 Im BIOS muss die Bootereihenfolge aber meistens trotzdem umgestellt werden, besonders wenn man noch ein DVD LW hat


----------



## Naix (12. Januar 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> Im BIOS muss die Bootereihenfolge aber meistens trotzdem umgestellt werden, besonders wenn man noch ein DVD LW hat



ssd ist an erster Stelle und ich hab kein Laufwerk drin


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Januar 2012)

Von wieviel Sekunden Unterschied sprechen wir denn?


----------



## Naix (12. Januar 2012)

SilentKilla schrieb:
			
		

> Von wieviel Sekunden Unterschied sprechen wir denn?



Von etwa 20 sec


----------



## blackout24 (12. Januar 2012)

Versuch vielleicht mal den AMD Sata Treiber der ist zwar nicht ganz so gut wie der Intel Treiber aber das
könnte die 4K Werte noch etwas pushen die selbst für SATA II ziemlich niedrig sind. 22-25 MB/s 4K Lesen sollte
schon drin sein.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

Leiber den Intel als den AMD 

Ich kenn das Problem auch. Bei mir jedoch am Laptop. Früher ging es immer super schnell, heute dreht das Windows-Logo manchmal eine Minute. Und das liegt nicht an Autostartprogrammen - fühlt sicher eher so an als würde der Rechner auf was warten, das nicht eintritt und irgendwann macht er dann trotzdem weiter. Konnte bisher dazu auch noch keine Lösung finden. Werde demnächst mal Windows neu machen, aber das hast du ja scheinbar bereits erledigt...


----------



## blackout24 (13. Januar 2012)

Kann er den Intel Treiber den überhaupt auf einem Mainboard für AMD Prozessoren verwenden?


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

Nein natürlich nicht. Ich wollte auch eigentlich "Lieber MS als AMD" schreiben, aber lag wohl an meiner geistigen Umnachtung -.-"


----------



## Naix (13. Januar 2012)

Dann Test ich mal den ahci Treiber von ms


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

Den hast du doch aktuell schon drin. Zumindest wenn der Screenshot aktuell war...


----------



## Naix (13. Januar 2012)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Den hast du doch aktuell schon drin. Zumindest wenn der Screenshot aktuell war...



Hmm hatte eigendlich den von amd draufgemacht ich werde einfach win7 noch mal neu drauf machen am Wochenende


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

An welchem Port hast du denn das gute Stück? Vielleicht hängt es ja am externen Controller - die sind deutlich langsamer 
Wobei dann der Screenshot auch falsch wäre


----------

